# Tablero informativo para vehículos y motocicletas Temp doble Volt y reloj



## heidyvanesa19 (Jul 30, 2022)

*Tablero informativo para vehículos y motocicletas Temp doble Volt y reloj*

Comparto información de un proyecto que compré por casi nada hace años, se me había olvidado compartirlo, resulta que la tienda ya no existe, por tal desconozco el autor. EL proyecto es del año 2016 pero ahora consultando si habrá alguna actualización, ni la tienda ni el dominio existen ya. Les mando captura de pantalla de la web. Como ven, el dominio está a la venta. Así que prosigamos...




*Descripción del proyecto*
El dispositivo está diseñado para su instalación en automóviles, motocicletas, ciclomotores, scooters, donde se necesita controlar la temperatura del motor y el voltaje de la red de a bordo y tiene las siguientes características:



1. Indicación de la hora actual.
2. Medición de la tensión de la red de a bordo (7 - 16V).
3. Medida de la temperatura del motor (-55... +125°С).
4. Medición de la temperatura en el interior del automóvil o la temperatura del aire ambiente si el dispositivo se utiliza en vehículos de motor (-55... +125°С).

El circuito es simple y no contiene piezas escasas y costosas. La alimentación se suministra desde la red del vehículo, existe protección contra inversión de polaridad - diodo D1, que puede ser reemplazado por cualquier otro con una corriente continua de al menos 200 mA. El pin 16 de la pantalla está conectado a GND, el pin 15 (retroiluminación) está conectado a VCC (5 V) a través de una resistencia de 47 ohmios.

*El diagrama que he simulado en Proteus8 con el código compilado, Monitor.HEX:*



Los Botones son para setear la hora y minutos respectivamente:
El botón izquierdo acelera la cuenta para las horas y el botón derecho acelera los minutos



Los botones están ubicados por separado de la placa principal y están conectados a los pines set_minute y set_hour en la PCB. La batería está conectada a +-BAT. Después de ensamblar el dispositivo, verifique nuevamente que todas las conexiones cumplan con el diagrama. Las resistencias de corte se colocan en la posición media y se aplica un voltaje de 8 a 16 voltios a la entrada "+ 12V".




Fe de erratas que venía con el artículo:
se agregó un nuevo firmware *"Monitor_nuevo.hex"* al artículo , en el que se implementan las siguientes correcciones:

Los sensores de temperatura ahora no se sondean constantemente, sino una vez cada 4 segundos, lo que permitió eliminar su autocalentamiento y, en consecuencia, la sobreestimación de las temperaturas mostradas en 1-2 ° C
promedio agregado de los valores de voltaje medidos
en el ajuste de la hora, se ha añadido una selección acelerada de horas y minutos con una pulsación larga del botón
Las fuentes de firmware están escritas en el  compilador Bascom AVR

Aqui lo he simulado con el código HEX nuevo:

*


Listado de componentes:*



Los fusibles que deben configurarse para el ATMEGA son estos para grabar con el ponyprog:



Les dejo el PCB hecho en Sprint Layout 6




*Errores y soluciones:*
Si no se muestran los valores en el Display, revisar sensores, hay algunos sensores que son clones baratos chinos y no funcionan.
Si la lectura es errónea o no funciona la hora correctamente, cambiar Cristal


Subo HEX compilado.


----------



## switchxxi (Jul 30, 2022)

Si se va a usar en autos con encendido convencional (a platinos) yo agregaría un diodo en la línea de 12V pero, y por sobre todo, una en la línea del negativo.

Pro: Eso evitara la posible destrucción del los IC cuando el vehículo arranca.
Contra: El valor de la tensión de batería marcara 1.2V menos. (Habría que decompilar el código para modificarlo y agregarle la caída de los diodos para que marque bien) o, como es tan sencillo, rehacer el programa.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jul 30, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Si se va a usar en autos con encendido convencional (a platinos) yo agregaría un diodo en la línea de 12V pero, y por sobre todo, una en la línea del negativo.
> 
> Pro: Eso evitara la posible destrucción del los IC cuando el vehículo arranca.
> Contra: El valor de la tensión de batería marcara 1.2V menos. (Habría que decompilar el código para modificarlo y agregarle la caída de los diodos para que marque bien) o, como es tan sencillo, rehacer el programa.


Para eso está el DIODO D1, para proteger contra tensiones inversas y se puede poner un Zener también  de 12.1 voltios


----------



## switchxxi (Jul 30, 2022)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Para eso está el DIODO D1, para proteger contra tensiones inversas y se puede poner un Zener también  de 12.1 voltios



Con un diodo en la linea de +12V no alcanza. Poniendo el zener ayuda pero debería ser de 18V mínimo. Y te puedo asegurar que un diodo común (1N4007) en el negativo ayuda muchísimo. (Solo hay que tener presente que ya no se puede colocar u sensor con referencia a masa, pero en este caso no hace falta).

De todas formas es solo para sistemas con encendido a platinos.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jul 31, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Con un diodo en la linea de +12V no alcanza. Poniendo el zener ayuda pero debería ser de 18V mínimo. Y te puedo asegurar que un diodo común (1N4007) en el negativo ayuda muchísimo. (Solo hay que tener presente que ya no se puede colocar u sensor con referencia a masa, pero en este caso no hace falta).
> 
> De todas formas es solo para sistemas con encendido a platinos.


Tienes razon amigo, ya veré como lo alguno de acá lo puede proteger mucho mejor. El código fuente sé que lo tengo por ahí en mis correos como adjunto solo que no lo encunetro (año 2006 creo o no recuerdo bien)


----------

